# Loophole



## soccersc (Oct 21, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone knows the loophole that volleyball and basketball are using to play games/tournaments indoors every weekend.  I know basketball has been going on all over Orange County and parts of Riverside. There are also volleyball and basketball tournaments at American Sports Center every weekend as well.  I'm just trying to figure out how they are playing games and hosting tournaments and soccer can't even scrimmage against each other in practice???


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 21, 2020)

Ah yeah you just belong to the "wrong"  PC club:

Loophole FC has been playing outdoor smaller sides for months now at private places such as US5, scrimmages @ places that have "no names" , playing games at places that look the other way on weekends in the off hours, etc.  Just don't wear your club colors, backpacks, and call your self a "family friends" group and everything is kosher.


----------



## soccersc (Oct 21, 2020)

I get that, I just don't know how teams are doing it inside with uniforms, paid officials, people collecting money at the gate, and bringing in teams from all over???


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 21, 2020)

Theres plenty of basketball going on I see it alot at one specific place.  Packed Auditorium, full dress up and parents everywhere?  I will state that I am jealous of it.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Oct 21, 2020)

soccersc said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows the loophole that volleyball and basketball are using to play games/tournaments indoors every weekend.  I know basketball has been going on all over Orange County and parts of Riverside. There are also volleyball and basketball tournaments at American Sports Center every weekend as well.  I'm just trying to figure out how they are playing games and hosting tournaments and soccer can't even scrimmage against each other in practice???


Per state guidance indoor gyms are allowed to open with limitation.  But a separate guidance says youth sports with contact are not allowed.  If you were the owner of a private gym and you don't want your business to go bankrupt, which guidance would you apply to your business?

Most outdoor soccer unfortunately requires field permit from city or public schools.  Field permits can be revoked if you don't follow state's guidelines.  My little one does a weekly scrimmage with a few AYSO friends at a local park where club teams limit their kids to the 6x6 square drills.  It's very sad.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 21, 2020)

11v11 scrimmage this past weekend was cut short after 1st half.  Custodian called the game for the group.  But baseball and tennis and lacrosse was everywhere practicing... must be once you start having a game beware...


----------



## timbuck (Oct 21, 2020)

ChrisD said:


> 11v11 scrimmage this past weekend was cut short after 1st half.  Custodian called the game for the group.  But baseball and tennis and lacrosse was everywhere practicing... must be once you start having a game beware...


Good to have a "Plan B" in case you show up and someone is already playing or someone kicks you off.


----------



## Frank (Oct 21, 2020)

Only option is prohibition games at this point.


----------



## mlx (Oct 22, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Per state guidance indoor gyms are allowed to open with limitation.  But a separate guidance says youth sports with contact are not allowed.  If you were the owner of a private gym and you don't want your business to go bankrupt, which guidance would you apply to your business?
> 
> Most outdoor soccer unfortunately requires field permit from city or public schools.  Field permits can be revoked if you don't follow state's guidelines.  My little one does a weekly scrimmage with a few AYSO friends at a local park where club teams limit their kids to the 6x6 square drills.  It's very sad.


Ok, what about San Bernardino? Last week I saw plenty of games and scrimmages in different parks with uniforms, referees, etc. Did the county said F U, Governor?


----------



## The HB Dad (Oct 22, 2020)

I currently coach my 1st graders Team. In southern california. We have been playing full games since late August. Indoors. Over 30 teams, gyms are packed on game days. No issues or positive tests. Knock on wood.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 22, 2020)

Lots of sports/clubs/teams cities are in full blown “f it” mode.  It’s kinda working now. 
I have a feeling we are going to see an “incident” sometime soon where 1 group thinks a field is theres, but another group wants to use it at the same time.  
How do we decide?  Squatters rights?  Team with the strongest dad gets to stay?  “Give us the field or we’ll tell on you?”  Our club is bigger than your club, so we are staying.


----------



## The HB Dad (Oct 22, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Lots of sports/clubs/teams cities are in full blown “f it” mode.  It’s kinda working now.
> I have a feeling we are going to see an “incident” sometime soon where 1 group thinks a field is theres, but another group wants to use it at the same time.
> How do we decide?  Squatters rights?  Team with the strongest dad gets to stay?  “Give us the field or we’ll tell on you?”  Our club is bigger than your club, so we are staying.


pretty much. there are scrimmages being setup all over southern California this weekend.


----------



## forksnbolts (Oct 22, 2020)

Beats having to go to NV or AZ to get some games.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 22, 2020)

Welcome to under cover scrimmage soccer-dome!!!!
You want this field?  Come and take it from me!!!


----------



## marioz (Oct 22, 2020)

2010 team has been running 9v9 scrimmages (2 per weekend) the last 6 weeks without issue except twice where another team had set up field before us.  On one, we made room at another area of the park, and the other we just played after their game.  I'm  hearing more cases of it being shut down by police, custodian, or park rangers in various surrounding neighborhoods in OC.


----------



## 3leches (Oct 22, 2020)

I think teams are saying Fck It and are playing. San Bernadino sports complex there are games every weekend.


----------



## forksnbolts (Oct 22, 2020)

marioz said:


> 2010 team has been running 9v9 scrimmages (2 per weekend) the last 6 weeks without issue except twice where another team had set up field before us.  On one, we made room at another area of the park, and the other we just played after their game.  I'm  hearing more cases of it being shut down by police, custodian, or park rangers in various surrounding neighborhoods in OC.


Thats why you need those "private" fields.


----------



## marioz (Oct 22, 2020)

forksnbolts said:


> Thats why you need those "private" fields.


If only we could all have access to a "private" field.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 22, 2020)

First rule of soccer scrimmage, you don't talk about soccer scrimmage.  Second rule of soccer scrimmage, you don't talk about soccer scrimmage.

When two teams are practicing at opposite ends of the field and a ball happens to go into the other practice field and that team starts playing keep away from the other team and then it gets kicked into a goal by accident I wouldn't call that scrimmaging.


----------

